# Defcon-ultimate/Nethersturm



## Mementoo (4. September 2008)

Hiho große Welt Nethersturm,

wir, die Gilde Defcon Ultimate suchen noch folgende Mitstreiter für SSC, FdS und weiteres:

Druide
1x Gleichgewicht
2x Wiederherstellung

Jäger
Keinen

Magier
Keinen

Paladin
2x Heilig

Priester
2x Schatten
2x Heilig

Schurke
Keinen

Schamenen
1x Elementar
1x Verstärker
2x Wiederherstellung

Hexenmeister
Keinen

Krieger
1x Furor
1x Schutz

Nähere Informationen gibt es bei uns auf der HP einzusehen: http://defcon-ultimate.at



MfG
Defcon Ultimate


----------



## Mementoo (6. September 2008)

push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mementoo (13. September 2008)

Mementoo schrieb:


> Hiho große Welt Nethersturm,
> 
> wir, die Gilde Defcon Ultimate suchen noch folgende Mitstreiter für SSC, FdS und weiteres:
> 
> ...


----------

